# Private Tuition



## karmic (May 11, 2008)

Hello there my wife and I are currently primary school teachers in the UK. We are moving to Cyprus in August. We are wondering if there is much call for private tuition of expat children. We are aware that people have concerns over their children entering the Cypriate education system. (lessons in Greek) Is there much call for private tuition? If so what is the going rate?

Many Thanks


----------



## LS0910 (May 13, 2008)

Hi,

I am teacher who is also moving to Cyprus in August. I am not an expert, but when I was having a telephone interview with one school. The headteacher informed me that most of the staff were also private tutors in their spare time, and that was the main way people supplemented their incomes. 

He said that there is no shortage of English speaking schools, and that most parents want their children taught in English so they can access our education system later on.

I know that is not a definate response, but I hope that offered some information.


----------



## HappyH (May 18, 2008)

Hello!
I'm another teacher moving to Cyprus in August! Seems there are a few of us! Will also be hoping to supplement my income with some tutoring so any info gratefully received!


----------

